# Had a Hida Scan with CCK Injection & Confused



## 17044 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hello Everyone I am wondering if I can get some answers I am so tired of being sick and my scan showed an ejection rate of 48% and of course that is not bad enough just my luck. I am really tired of the pain and nausea. It gets worse after I eat but I try to avoid that as much as possible that is why have a 24 pound loss of weight in 3 months. The cck injection gave me terrible cramps and nausea and my doctor did day its not functioning properly but he wants to repeat it in 4-6 weeks even though he stated it probably wouldnt be worse is there anything i can do please help


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome nikki


----------



## 18222 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Nikki - It's frustrating to not know what's wrong with you. I read another post by someone who had the hide a scan test come back normal, ended up having her gall bladder removed anyway and when they took it out it was a mess. So it still may be your gall bladder. Good luck, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome twindy


----------

